# Urea vs snowmelt



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm thinking about buying urea to use as snowmelt, and whatever I have left over I can use it to feed my lawn in the spring and summer. are there any advantages or disadvantages with urea versus conventional sodium snowmelt for melting ice. I know sodium in rock salt is really bad for concrete


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

Interesting topic. I have wondered this myself. I also believe the Urea may damage the concrete but perhaps someone else can verify. I also wonder if the snow melt can damage the turf. Can extra snow melt be applied to the turf and used as fertilizer?


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

Good I theory, but not a great use of the product.
#1: Price. Locally, urea is going for around $24/50lb bag. Snow melt is $12/40.
#2: effectiveness. Urea has a melting point at 25*F meaning that it's going to lose a lot of its structure and effectiveness at lower temperatures. Urea prills are also round meaning that it doesn't provide a traction aid which other mediums do.
#3: runoff. Just as some are concerned with salt runoff, runoff of that much nitrogen could either harm your grass or get into storm drain and cause more environmental impacts downstream.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

Bkeller500 said:


> I also wonder if the snow melt can damage the turf. Can extra snow melt be applied to the turf and used as fertilizer?


Damage? Minimum. Benefit? Even less. It all depends on what type of snow melt your using as there are quite a few differences; it's not all just salt. A number use antifreeze type chemicals that can be harmful to pets. A number of these also have such a low melting point that they last a very long time (think about after the snow melts how there's still the material on the pavement before the rain washes it away). So it may be sitting on your lawn for a very long time.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Personally I'd only use sand.

I use heated mats for my steps and landing. A bit expensive but they should last for years.

https://heattrak.com/


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

ABC123 said:


> Personally I'd only use sand.
> 
> I use heated mats for my steps and landing. A bit expensive but they should last for years.
> 
> https://heattrak.com/


VERY neat. But yike$$$$$$!


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Those heat Matts are nice.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

nikmasteed said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I'd only use sand.
> ...


still cheaper then a hospital visit in my opinion


----------

